# Blackberry and Outlook help



## nikole247 (Oct 10, 2008)

So on my outlook calender it displays multiple birthdays on one day but only shows one per day on my blackberry. i am on an exchange server...any ideas


----------



## asetiawan (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea on how to push more emails from outlook to sychronized to blackberry when activating blackberry enterprise account? By default, the BES pushed only the last two weeks emails. Thanks


----------



## nikole247 (Oct 10, 2008)

if you want to get more emails you will have to download the software that came in the box. once its dowloaded you will plug in the blackberry to the computer and open the desktop manager. it will begin to sync but should it not do it on its own then click the box that says sync. that should do it


----------

